#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ενεργειακός Μηχανικός στην Αθήνα

## HRStrategy

Πελάτης μας βιομηχανική επιχείρηση επαγγελματικής ψύξης και κλιματισμού επιθυμεί να προσλάβει μόνιμα *Ενεργειακό Μηχανικό*.
*Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι:*
Απόφοιτοι Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής ειδικότητας Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού με κατεύθυνση στην Ενέργεια.
Με άριστη γνώση Αγγλικής.
Προκειμένου περί ανδρών να έχουν εκπληρώσει τις στρατιωτικές τους υποχρεώσεις.
Γνώση υπολογισμού του ενεργειακού δυναμικού των συστημάτων ψύξης και κλιματισμού.

*Επιθυμητά επιπλέον προσόντα:*
Γνώση Solidworks ή / και Metalix ή / και Inventor.
Προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχα καθήκοντα μελέτης ή / και σχεδιασμού ψυκτικών κυκλωμάτων.

Ο/Η κάτοχος της θέσης θα απασχοληθεί στο τμήμα μελετών και σχεδιασμού εμπορικών εφαρμογών της εταιρίας με σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου και πενθήμερη απασχόληση.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr

----------

